

If Windows is a dead end, what's next? - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/11/04/45FE-windows-7-dead-end_1.html

======
ksvs
OSX

------
ram1024
it's a message to software developers:

never release something that breaks more things than it fixes...

it's a cardinal rule, much like pilots should always keep their landings equal
to their take-offs...

